# Multi blind old not in WCA Database?



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

It appears that the Multiple Blindfolded: Old Style was removed from the WCA database entirely. 
Why? I see no announcement or sign as to why they removed it.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 5, 2010)

There was a thread about that... (I'm just gonna find it for you )


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Odder said:


> There was a thread about that... (I'm just gonna find it for you )



I searched "multi blind wca" and got nothing.


----------



## Kian (Jan 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > There was a thread about that... (I'm just gonna find it for you )
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18279


----------



## Carrot (Jan 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > There was a thread about that... (I'm just gonna find it for you )
> ...



You're right, but I read the thread this week :fp why can't I find it... 

EDIT: ohhh... Kian found it =D


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks. I guess someone should close the thread.


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2010)

Also, you should try checking the WCA forums for announcements on WCA website changes. This website is in no way connected to the WCA website.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> Also, you should try checking the WCA forums for announcements on WCA website changes. This website is in no way connected to the WCA website.



I'll do that in the future. I wasn't even aware that the WCA had forums until today


----------

